# horse seems...sluggish, lethargic, just not herself



## tinyliny

FSHjumper,

I tried, I really tried to read your post, but such a huge, solid block of text without paragraph breaks is just too much to wade through. 
I did not get all the details, but if your horse is noticeable lackluster, and you KNOW her well enough to know this is not her, I would take her temp, her respitory count and try to see if she has the normal amount of poops or pees, drinking water. Does she eat? if not eating like normal I would call vet.


----------



## FSHjumper

sry tiny, I typed it all then went back to edit it and all and when I started editing it started deleting things so I figured id better just leave it as it is. I dont know what I did but whenever I tried to edit letters it would starte typing over/replacing things. 

Anywho, shes eating fine, has no temp, Im not out there often enough to notice if shes using the bathroom regularly but she did poop while I was riding her on the trail so she is atleast pooping, but it could very well be less than usual. Ill try and pay attention Tuesday because ill be out there for several hours that day.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Did she grow a thick winter coat this year? I've noticed a lot of horse's in my area have thicker coats than normal while the temps are staying on the mild side. My horse has also been slightly lethargic. I'm also giving him some time off and refresher trail rides now that show season's over. Not sure what to tell you other than keep an eye on her and make sure her body temp is staying consistent with these 20 temperature shifts we've been having lately.


----------



## proequine

Ok, I admit I'm EPM _skidish_ right now. (See my post under horse law) But your horse does have some of the beginning symptoms, (not showing clinical signs yet)
 "_sluggish, lethargic, draging feet, hard to pick up feet, Change in pecking order, hanging head, muscle change, loss of weight_*,"* Google EPM symptoms, and re-check your mare. Look for slight re-end being off? (just walking different, more than a lamness)
It is hard for any of us to tell without seeing your mare. Trust your gut! You know your horse! I think it is worth a vet call now, in case it is EPM.


----------



## wetrain17

What you're describing has a wide range of what it could be. We could come up with a long list based on what you're describing. The only way to be sure is to get a vet out if continues. 

Personally, whenever I see "my horse isn't him/herself" I immediately think Lyme. But that's just because it is very common where I live; next I think ulcers. 

Like I said everyone could give you a different answer on this one.


----------



## Saddlebag

Her conditioning may not be keeping up with the amount of work she is getting. She needs days off to give her muscles a chance to recoup. It sounds like she's plain out tired.


----------

